# Router Bridge port forwarding.



## KageOni (Jul 8, 2004)

I recently set up a wireless router as a wireless network bridge. (thanks to techsupportforums.com) Now I need to forward a port from a comp that is connected to the second router, out to the internet. 

Router one is connected to the internet. It's IP is 192.168.1.1
Router two is wirlessly connected to router one forming a bridge. It's IP is 192.168.1.129

A computer is connected to router two and is at IP 192.168.1.150. It needs to forward port 52522 for torrents.

I thought I might need to forward port 192.168.1.150 on router two and 192.168.1.129 on router one, but that didn't work.

Am I way off base?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You shouldn't have to do anything to the secondary router, it doesn't have a NAT layer running. All the port forwarding will be done on the primary router.


----------



## KageOni (Jul 8, 2004)

Maybe I shouldn't, but I have tried leaving the Second Router be and just forwarding on the First, but Utorrent's port checker is giving me the red light.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

From the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct.


> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------

